# Who should start: Livingston or Cassell?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Who should start: Livingston or Cassell? And why?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Who should start: Livingston or Cassell? And why?


I think Cassell should start because he has more experience and he is better player right now. Dunleavy should let Livingston play against reserve players because that is the way he improves most. Of course it would be nice, if he could start against the worst teams like Atlanta or Charlotte. They are going to share minutes very equally, though.

Good thing about getting Sam is that he can play SG as well as PG.

Starting back court:

#1: Cassell/Mobley
#2: Livingston/Mobley
#3: Livingston/Cassell

Which one of these is the best one? I think the answer is #1


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I definitely being the season by starting Cassell, but be prepared to swap him out to the bench sooner rather than later. If Livingston keeps up his health, I think a mid-season switch during a rough patch could see him become the permanent starter.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I Think Livi Should Start Cuz Cassell Would Be More Effective Coming Off The Bench. He Can Come In And Run The 2nd Team With His Veteran Skills. He Could Be A Great 6th Man For Us This Year.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

MJG said:


> I definitely being the season by starting Cassell, but be prepared to swap him out to the bench sooner rather than later. If Livingston keeps up his health, I think a mid-season switch during a rough patch could see him become the permanent starter.


Agreed 100%. They should start the season with Cassell and as Livingston progresses, they should make the switch toward the break.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

No doubt Cassell should start. We need all the wins we can get, being in the west. Yeah Livingston is the future, but 1 year of splitting time with Cassell and being the 6th or 7th man on a playoff team isnt going to kill him.

Livingston is our primary backup, Cassell is capable of playing the 2, Livingston will get plenty of time, but he doesnt need to start.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Cassell you dont want to start him off with a bad attitude, so it should be his to lose.


----------



## Zinger30 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd start whoever can get the job done.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Cassell WILL and should start.

We don't need to dump this team on Livingston's shoulders after a year where he played in 25-30 games.

I'm comfortable doing this with Cassell as the starter, Shaun can still log 25-30 minutes per game and hopefully stay healthy and play 70 games this year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think you have to have Cassell start in the beginning. He was an all-star in 04 and is still very talented. Him and Livingston should equally split time at PG. But possibly towards the end of the season if Livingston is doing great move him into the starting role.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dumping the team onto livingston this early in his career would be a mistake.. He needs time to grow and learn the tricks of the trade.. Cassell has experiance, knows how to run the team... He will start.. And if he doesn't... The coaching would be stupid.


----------



## grumpyd (Sep 15, 2004)

Play whoever earns it. Cassell is a proven starter, so I expect him to start. Livingston will get his chances because Sam's health won't let him play a full season. And by the end of the season perhaps Livingston will have earned the starter's job.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah no one wants E T getting mad

thats just horrible


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

what about this...

bench kaman and go with a smaller line up

brand, maggette, mobley, cassell, livingston

problem solved

lol


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I think you have to have Cassell start in the beginning. He was an all-star in 04 and is still very talented. Him and Livingston should equally split time at PG. But possibly towards the end of the season if Livingston is doing great move him into the starting role.


yea theres no way sam is not going to start (at least 4 the start of the season) cassel is better then livingston b-cuz of his experience ....towards the end of the season sam's legs will die on him and livingston will get the start


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

dannyM said:


> what about this...
> 
> bench kaman and go with a smaller line up
> 
> ...


a 6'8 Center, 6'6 PF? . . ok :curse:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think the preseason will determine who will start. Cassell probably is penciled in right now, but if he plays terrible, and livingston plays lights out, look for livingston to start from day one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

got this from ESPN Forums

but against a quicker line up or a subpar team Livvy will start to add experience

against a half court line up /good team Cass will start for the most part


----------



## mustang6944 (Aug 2, 2005)

I think E.T should start. I know it may not be the popular choice amongst fans, but it is probably the best choice.

1) Cassel and Mobley are good friends and it is concievable that both will be able to work well together. With Mobley being left and Cassal being a righty, we can have to players on the wing for Kaman and Brand to pass out to when the defense colapses on them. It also means we got 1 slasher clogging up the lane and makes it less congested for Maggette.

2) Livingston has exactly 800 mins of NBA experience. He has shown flashes of greatness, but is still green. To dump the entire future on a kid who has not played a full season yet is irresponsible. Essentially, starting Cassell will allow Livingston to gain more experience as well as feel our need for a sixth man with our best player. 

3) With Cassal now a part of the fold, we have a good three guard rotation, since Cassall can also slide over to the two. So it is not like Livingston will not be able to get his minutes.

4) A vet PG like Cassall will help control the offense and keep things running nicly. Maggatte and Kaman could use the strong control in the starting unit. If Wilcox is going to be traded, he need someone feeding him the rock and no one is better than Livingston at that.

5) Jaric did not want to back up Livingston. What in your wrong headed mind thinks that Cassall, a former NBA champion, all-star, and perrenial starter would go to the bench for an inexperinece PG who is essentially a rookie? If any of you are worried about what happened in Minny, part of it was him being demoted to the bench. 

6) Livingston would be part of a strong defensive set with he, Ross and Singleton.

7) Livingston can watch and learn from a true vet PG. He can watch him run and control the team, something that he will have to do in the all to near future.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

sure why not

marions a 6'7 pf 

why cant 6'6 maggette be a pf eh eh eh eh eh eh eh 

think outside the box for once

you dont have to be 7 feet tall to be a center


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

dannyM said:


> sure why not
> 
> marions a 6'7 pf
> 
> ...


ben wallace is 6'9 and he does ok. :biggrin: 

The issue here, however, is defense. maggette has never shown good post defense against bigger players.

For spot duty, this could work, but to take maggette ( a good perimeter defender) and make him defend the post is a waste of athletic ability.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

I don't get it, Jaric had to leave because he wanted to start,now when 
we got cASSell everybody wants him to start.
In my opinion , Marco is way too better PG than cASSell, in this moment.
Even worse , Marco will be way too better PG than he is now


----------



## clipperfan42 (Jul 4, 2005)

Whether cassell or tha kid start, it makes no difference because they are going to share equal minutes. Either way we cant go wrong.


----------

